# Men clean game for hunters



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I read this in the Sunday edition of The Forum(10/26/03). Figured some of you guys would and would not like to read this article. This article has not been altered in any way, this is how it was printed in The Forum, page A21.

Dickinson, ND - Two men here said they started a business that cleans game birds for hunters after seeing too many pheasants discarded in trash bins. 
Blain Dukart said he found up to 100 birds last weekend thrown away at hotels where out-of-state hunters typically stay.
For $5 per bird, Dukart and his partner Jeff Winch are on call to clean, bag and freeze pheasants for hunters.
Dukart said cleaning each bird takes about 10 minutes, and they are willing to pick up birds from hunters.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

who the [email protected]#% would throw away a pheasant???

they could mail them to me.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That's exactly what I was thinking! One of the easiest damn birds to clean and it tastes like chicken.

With the amount of hunters in certain areas I'm suprised we haven't seen more game cleaning operations start up...especially for waterfowl. If guys are paying $5 for a pheasant I'd wonder what they'd pay for a plucked goose!!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I've always thought it would be great if they could find a way to make chickens taste like pheasant.


----------



## catman (Dec 19, 2002)

This why we need to push for game tags for non-res. When your out of tags your done hunting, instead of throwing away birds so you can keep shooting. Maybe the game and fish need to install some cameras at diferent locations.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

What about tags for Residents? Here we go turn another issue into a resident vs non-resident battle!


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

catman, the problem is if they are unethical enough to throw them away, how are you going to get them to tag them. People (a small minority) would just quit even picking them up from the field once they shot them it they would want to save the tags. Regulations don't usually stop people who are intent on doing thing like this anyway.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

ND Game and Fish have more important things to do besides stake-out mom and pop motels, and the thought of adding regs to NR's because of a "report"of wasted game is stupid. We have seen this waste in every state we have hunted in, it is an unfortunate reality, warm weather and slob hunters are just two reasons this happens.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

Mostly slob hunters. I agree the tag thing is going to be hard to enforce. This is just one thing that as hunters/conservationist we need to keep an eye out. We need to take some ownership as residents to protect this kind of thing from happening as often as it does. Look at even resident deer hunters, how many times have you guys been walking CRP or other land and found a dead fawn with a bullet hole in it. I have multiple times and last year one on Lake Alice. Keep your eyes open and memorize the RAP #


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I think the tags hold merit. I would guess that dumping occurs most often when the hunter achieves good success early during an extended trip. Sure, there are other possibilities (e.g. heat), but this seems like exceptionally poor planning and less likely.

For someone hunting any longer than the possession limit number of days, there are only five options as I see it if the trip goes well early: quit hunting when the possession limit is attained (unlikely); continually give away enough birds to keep shooting (also unlikely); eat enough birds to keep shooting (also unlikely); make the necessary arrangements to transport birds home during a hunting trip (I know some on this site do this, but it's my understanding this is illegal, and I suspect beyond the logistical limits the vast majority are willing to take); or dump (the easiest, safest route).

Under the new state wanton waste regulations, dumping is now illegal. This is different than the regulation in effect last year.

While no regulations will deter the true "slobs", there is no harm in creating a system where only the most brazened violators will be tempted to cheat. Under the current format, one can easily violate (dump) at any thirty-second period of time daily. Once this thirty-second period is safely negotiated there is little to no risk of being caught. Tags would create the environment where violators would risk exposure during the entire process - from the second the trigger is pulled until the rear bumper crosses the state line. All morality B.S. aside, we all know that people are more tempted to do things they wouldn't otherwise do when there is very little chance of being caught, perhaps even more so in the context of an extended, distant hunting trip that may have taken much time and money to plan. Certainly not all or even most, but probably not an insignificant number either.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Dan I do the first threethings on your list almost every time I go to North Dakota. I get out my camera when I get my limit and film my dogs pointing for the other guys. Clean birds for farmer gifts and eat birds at night. Tags are just going to be one more hassle (for the law abiding) that are easily gotten around by someone who wants to cheat. Its a shame that morality is so low on todays totem pole that we don't think emphsizing it will help, but your probably right on that count. If its legal for residents to posess them once they are home why not just make the posession limit match the daily limit for the number of days the license is good for to minimize this kind of behavior. Most people wouldn't make it after opening week anyway. Once the birds get real hunterwise its pretty tuff to get a limit every day.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

THere was a service up in Saskatchewan that would breast out your geese and freeze them and bag them for $5.00 a bird. Doesn't sound too bad until you start shooting 20 a day?? Besides with Mavs cleaning method it was quick and painless. The CO up there claimed there was another large bird dump north of Regina that they were attributing to out of province people. We continually shoot ourselves in the foot as a group. Too bad there are so many shooters and not enough hunters!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't lie! I saw it for the first time from Chris and Decoyer, who got it from Field Hunter. I think that's how it went? Gotta give props from where it came! But thanks DJLEYE!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Originally came from Chris......Just another great service from Nodak Outdoors. The method leaves the thighs unattached from the breasts and man are the thighs good smoked and then grilled.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe, I learned the method when I was a kid from a guy we always hunted with named Chuck Shambaugh. It's been so long since we cleaned the birds in another fashion that I forgot what it was like!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/birdcleaning.php


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Bob hit it on the head. The possession limit needs to be changed. There is no reason to have a possession limit of only two days worth of hunting. If you go out and limit out the first two days of duck season, you are suppose to quit hunting until you eat some of the ducks, or give some away?  Makes no sense at all. How many people are really going to drive all the way to North Dakota to hunt, spend all that money on licenses, gas,lodging, etc, for TWELVE ducks to bring home. Not many. The possession limit just encourages people to break the law, either by dumping some birds that can not be given away or immediately eaten (would never think of wasting game meat), or risk getting caught, and keeping more than the possession limit for the trip home.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The possession limit for waterfowl applies to both nonresidents and residents at home and in the field and is a federal regulation. Little chance of it ever changing.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have enjoyed the entire season & hunted more than most & never shot 13 ducks in a season - This limiting & just shooting has to end - More enforcement !!! Take up Sporting Clays :eyeroll:

Taking pictures & bragging about limits is a sickness, that is going to ruin this for all - It does not make you any better hunter to be where the birds want to be, with just & wack & stack em attitude - It's a phase many (most) outgrow I M O I have given away birds (SOB's) to be able to shoot more. But that is different & it was when the limits were 5 & 7 & 10 - Never have dumped them or tried to eat that many :roll:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I personally dont think taking pictures is a sickness, it is a way to look back on the good times had out hunting with family and friends. Maybe you were referring to people who take pictures solely to brag about taking a limit, but when it comes to taking pictures to keep memories, it is far from a sickness.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah that's true - I used to take lots of them too - But some of you really put the hurt on em way more than average - But if it's done on the up & up & you get more than just kill from the expirence (eventually) it would be better & more legal - Those laws have lots of reasons for being there. That many ignore or never see or think about. & generally only your personal ethics can enfore them


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was talking about the limits on pheasants not ducks I think ducks are much more difficult to manage on a national basis than pheasants which is the critter that started this discussion. I take pictures of my dogs pointing and my friends and kids with their birds and the way most of my friends shoot you wouldn't even need to have a limit.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Bobm, do you read what you are typing? So basicly what you want to see is that if the season is 60 days long, to be able to have 360 birds in your freezer by the end of the season? When I went to Canada this summer fishing we could only bring back 24 walleyes and 24 northerns for our group. Which meant we kept only the fish that we were going to eat early on in the week and made sure not to have more than 24 either in the boat or in the freezer at the end of the week.

I am one of hopefully the many people who eat or give away what they shoot. I make duck once or twice a week, bring some to my parents, right now I am making jerky to give to some of the land owners who let us hunt on their land. If I am one of the few who abide by the 12 in possession law I guess I am part of a society that needs to reassess why they are hunting. Because it is alot cheaper to just buy some meat at the supermarket.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Aaccording to Dan Beiude there is no limit on non-migratory game in ND for residents now and most non-resident only hunt pheasants for 5 days or so so what real effect would it have not much. Again I'm talking pheasants. So yes I read what I write, do you know the laws in your own state? Down here in Georgia there is a 12 deer limit plus they will allow a lot of extra deer on special hunts on the WMA's I don't know anyone that kills more than two or three and I know a lot of deer hunters. I just don't think it would have a big affect other than to keep the few dumb****s that dump birds from maybe not doing it as much.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I do not have the "wack em and stack em" attitude that Fetch speaks of above, and I am aware that the possession limit is a federal regulation, I just don't think that it makes any sence. I myself like to eat ducks, and have enough in the freezer to be able to pull some out and cook them all year long whenever I feel like it, not just during the duck season. 
I don't know what the daily limit, or possession limit for pheasants is, but people are really kidding themselves if they think that most of the hunters dont put more than the possession limits in their freezers at home. I also think that your really mistaken if you think that a large percentage of the non residents coming up there are really going to make that drive for 12 ducks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm...the possession limit on pheasants is 4 times the daily limit!!!
Isn't that enough for 1 hunting trip???????????


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It is really the transportation thing wardens watch for & enforce the possession limits - Has anyone ever been checked at home for birds ??? In fact I have been told they could careless what you do with the birds once they are home

I have heard of Guides / Outfitters getting checked for or their limits at the lodges for mostly fish - some birds

I wonder if all NR's were stopped at the border on their way out how many would get busted ??? Or ??? how many really must dump some (or alot) of birds if they are limiting every day here ??? No wonder they mostly make two trips. Plus I bet there are a bunch that because of pier pressure, clean their birds & take their share - but dump em when they get home = Or let em sit in the freezer forever. & I do say NR's here cause I really donot think Limits are a big deal to most (real hunter) Residents of ND (I wonder why :roll: )

Or how many birds are getting shipped out frozen ???

I know for a fact many bring guys along, so they can shoot more birds (knowing full well they do not have the skill to get limits)

These kinda things are why Enforcement Needs to be doubled (or more)

Why people cannot see or find the challange in shooting / hunting a variety of Birds & enjoy & learn to be diverse in how to do it - is beyond me - you get to travel & see more - cause you have to scout more.

I really do think liberal limits have brought out the worst in our recreation

How many would still come or buy a license if all you could do was shoot one of each legal species per yr ??? I would

- Imagine what ND would be like then  & the game thru out all flyways


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken W I never said it wasn't. I was just commenting with ideas on ways to *possibly minimize *the waste of the people dumping birds which was the original point of this thread and something I would never do. And according to Dan the possession limit you speak of only applies to NR's is he correct or not? If he is then ask your fellow North Dakotans that question it applies to them not me. Bryans the one that got after me like somehow I was responsible for advocating someone killing 360 pheasants which is a ridiculous example in the first place. Who can hunt every day all day all season that you know???? And if Dans correct ( and I have know doubt whatsoever he knows what hes talking about) than the situation that Bryan said I'm supposedly advocating and he is riduculing actually exists. I don't remember anyone calling me from the ND game and Fish to see what I think about possesion limits. But just to ease your mind if I shoot 20-25 pheasants a year its a good year( and I eat every one) and I haven't killed a duck for decades so don't insinuate I'm some kind of game hog that wants unlimited possesion limits. If residents are able to posess all the birds they want what would it hurt to add one day of possession limt to Nrs anyway most NRs are going to opt for the 5 day license and hunt for 5 days anyway. And after Opening week most of them won't limit out every day anyway. And lastly like I said over and over again the type of people that throw away birds or break any other law for that matter make me sick.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

chickens :roll: I think we should just give SW ND to SD & annex Sask. to ND :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fetch residents don't try to shoot their limit??? Do you read the posts where everyone is talking about all the birds they kill, give me a break! Many of the guys that post on this website are pretty bloodthirsty. IF you guys could figure out how you would blame Nr's for the weather. If fact it wouldn't suprise me the way the facts get misconstrued around here.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Bobm, you are right, a lot of residents do shoot a lot of birds, all you have to do is read some of the reports and look at the pictures. I will admit I myself kill a lot of birds every fall. Is it because I am bloodthirsty? No, it is because I enjoy hunting and am very good at it. I go out every chance I can, and since I am hunting, I take every reasonable shot. I am sure there are people who don't harvest a lot of game, but I am with you on this one, most harvest as much as they can. My opinion.

As far as the possession limit you are getting cranked up about, really the law is the same for residents and nonresidents. Nobody cares how many ND pheasants you have in your freezer. When I go out west pheasant hunting I too can only bring home 12 birds the exact same number that you can. If you make more than one trip as many nonresidents do, you can also go over 12 in your freezer. The difference is that you live on the other side of the country, the only thing stopping you from making more than one trip is either time or money, the state isn't.

You are going to find very little support here for making any rules that make it even more desirable for people from out of state to come here. A lot of people want more restrictions, chances of easing them up are next to nil.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The key word was real hunters - many are in that shooter stage :wink:

I did blame last yrs early freeze on a guy from Ill. He has had a blackcloud over him for a few yrs - but it appears to have lifted :lol:

Limits are No Doubt in my mind a bigger part of NR's hunting in ND than residents - But reality is it does not happen nearly as often as most think. But possession limits do happen

Most residents hunt just around their towns or farm for a few hours a day & mosly weekends.

Where most NR's & a few hardcore Residents hunt everyday possible & all day - sunrise to sunset but the hardcore residents are a drop in the bucket compared to the # of NR's

Facts :lol: I have always spoke the truth & tried to be fair in my acessments - it's just most people only hear what they want to hear


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Muzzy, I'm not "Cranked up" about the posession limit. I just offered a possible suggestion to minimize waste and everybody is attributing all this unlimited possesion limit stuff to me incorrectly. The existing possession limit is fine with me and never questioned by me. The BS tha NR's are a bunch of kill crazed game hogs does rub me wrong, most sportman no matter where they live obey the law and don't want the resource abused, and I just hate the generalities that get thrown around here.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No Fetch NR's are just like you guys we put our pants on one leg at a time. We are not hardcore killers, if you drove 1500 miles to go pheasant hunting would you go hunting or not. We don't have the family distractions, jobs ect. you do we so we can't really do anything else when we get up there but hunt. Deer season has been going on for a month and a half here and I haven't even been out in the woods yet. That sound very hardcore? I bet if you drove to Georgia to hunt deer or turkeys we find you in the woods wouldn't we.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm...Muzzy is correct.My limits are the same as yours are.
I recently spent a long weekend with Mn. relatives pheasant hunting.All of us had the same possession limit of 12 roosters.That's what both them and I took home.

Now,I am also a resident here which means I am more likely to hunt more often than they do.But they and you CAN come as often as you like,just like me.

I believe SD possession limit is 15 where as ours is 12.Yes another days limit can be added.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Ken, I know you mean well because I 've read a lot of your posts. I just wanted to make it clear I'm no game hog and a 5 day license with a 4 day possesion limit is kind of illogical. It would be better than wasting a bird I treasure every bird I take.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Just because someone likes to harvest animals does not make them a shooter instead of a hunter. A shooter would go to any extreme (such as bending/breaking laws), if a person hunts ethically and legally and harvests game, it appears to me they are a hunter. Fetch, you claimed that you hunted more than most and never harvested more than 13 birds in a season. You insinuated that makes you a hunter, not a shooter. That is fine, and your opinion, but you don't hear people insulting you and stating that your not a hunter, your just a bird watcher. Everyone has a different idea of what a hunter is, how satisfaction is derived from a hunt, what a trophy animal is. Just because people don't fall inside of your or my parameters of what a hunter is, doesn't mean that they are not.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Muzzy, I think Fetch just likes to "stir the pudding" as they say down here. Maybe he's got so old he can't hit em!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch the birdwatcher...does that mean I get to shoot yours this weekend???????


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll admidt that bird watching has become more appealing to me than shooting in recent years - I went 3 yrs without a dog - But I now have a good one again - so my intensity level is about to rise again - when I put my mind to things, I usually do them to the Max. (& have been there done that more than you can only imagine)

My observations are from over 15 yrs hunting with NR's every weekend & for two weeks each season of Vac.

Most of the NR's I hunted with are the Hardcore & expirenced from their States - I bet the 30,000 that come here are mostly expirenced hardcore from their states - maybe I'm wrong about Most - today ???

My point being 14 days & the desire to maximize the expirence can be alot of birds - many could go home after two days of waterfowling or 4 days of hunting chickens - so logically they are not - but it would be nice if they did  :wink: eace:

& YES I love stir the pudding :wink: "I may be too old to cut the mustard but I still can lick the rim" :lol: 
Ken Ol Fetch is a crack shot - especially sitting on my azz or rolling around on the ground  - My son used to be - but shooting ducks from a boat coming at him low & then when they try to flair at the last second has him befuddled  how he can miss - I have had to clean up several shots I let him have 1st crack at this year

I have lots more respect for Bird Watchers than most shooters & especially those who break the Law

PS......If I really wanted to shoot chickens there is a place about 4 miles from me that I could get the same expirence for about $15 a bird :roll: But I have already seen just about all the sites there is to see up here & have lived with the good people of ND for 35 of my 51 years :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch...are you one of those guys that pulls his gun up AND THEN yells take-em? :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Like I told you I am not a expirenced Honker hunter & have been known to get excited to try & shoot a giant one - But this year I have never in my life seen so many.

we used to put a doz canadas to the side of our SOB's if there were any around & we had the time to do it - but rarely shot them

& even a 60 yd shot was a good shot when SOB hunting (depending on weather & if it was a field they had to have. So adjusting to these easy close in shots is hard for a REAL HUNTER :lol:

I got to tell ya Bob the next two or three weeks are the best of the year - you have got to come & see the real migration (& our playground) some year :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken, the only "gun" fetch pulls is the "gun" my drill sargent used to refer to!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Bob have I given you my Motto yet ???

Do not click here if you have no sense of Humor:

http://www.arkansaswaterfowler.com/fetchmotto.html


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I know or have heard of a number of hunters, that do not count the pheasants they lose, nor do they spend a lot of time looking for these birds. Mostly because they don't have a dog and probably take shots that put them in the situtaion not because they are a RES. or NR.

Why just check the NR at the border, what about a system to check ALL hunters? Sounds like another expensive government program.

We just need to all be ethical in our hunting and make sure we set a good example for other hunters and future generations.

I personnelly do not care to ever shoot a limit. If I do shoot a limit I sit back an enjoy the rest of the day and reminisce. Other hunters at times have said lets clean these and get some more, this is where I steer them straight!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fetch that is pretty funny! Is that your girl friend! Come on isn't she a little young for you???? You cradle robber.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

FETCH I gotta admit that made me laugh!!!Nice Motto!
By the way I think that's my grandmother, and she doesn't take any sh%t!!!

Mav....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Deacon...the GNF sets up game checks on opening weekend of pheasant hunting.Especially in the SW.There are a limited number of roads that cross the Missouri River,so it is easy for them to stop hunters.

They don't just check non-res.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

BRYAN_REMER said:


> So basicly what you want to see is that if the season is 60 days long, to be able to have 360 birds in your freezer by the end of the season?


How the hell do you figure that?


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Bob from Georgia,
I would just about bet, that you could check most "hard core" let's get em before the NR's do trash cans in the spring, when they clean out of the freezer. You would see a little of everything going to the landfill. Waterfowl, pheasants, fish, deer, you name it. You know, the couple packages that fell down to the bottom corner, got freezer burned, or the " man if I have to eat one more of these damn things, I am gonna puke" .

Most of the whack em and stack em mentality does come from the young guys, and hey we were all there at one time ourselves, when getting the limit was more important than anything else. Had to prove how big your Kahuna's were by telling the buds, got this many of this during the season and this many of that, yada yada yada. I don't know if the younger generation is different today, but about 30 years ago, I was much more interested in killing them than cooking them. Back then a burger and beer were much more appealing than roasted duck or goose.

The no possession limit in the freezer for Residents is a little hard to understand, but hey, pheasants do rebound quickly with a good nesting season, and everyone knows you can't stockpile them wih the average life expectancy of the average bird being so short.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ranger I took my share of birds and deer this fall. I am out of ducks and upland. I have 1 whole goose and 6 legs left. We have eaten all of the steaks from the deer, 50lbs of saugage one more batch to make and all the jerky. I have two packages of fish that I am saving for an eveining with freinds. I have 6 pints of pickled northern that woll be gone soon also.

I cannot speak for others but just thought I should shead a little light on this being you brought it up. I would say that most of theguys I have met from this site use the game they take and are happy for it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know for a fact that the "young" guys on this site that I have hunted with not only use the game and eat it, they are damn good at it too. They make it the next day and share their creations with their hunting partners. They also brought some of the best jerky I have ever tried. Bbq'd snow goose on a bun, goose jerky, and a cold beer. These young guys know how to harvest but I think are even better at the preperation of the outdoor delicacies!!!
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

